# Betriebsart "Automatik" bei Lichtgittern - korrespondierende Norm?



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei Lichtgittern gibt es ja die Möglichkeit des automatischen Wiederanlaufs nach Schutzfeld-Unterbrechung (zumindest hab ich das so der BA eines Lichtgitters der Fa. Pilz entnommen). In welcher Norm wird festgelegt, ob und ggf. unter welchen Umständen das erlaubt ist . Das hängt ja bestimmt von den Umgebungsbedingungen ab (zB dass das nicht zulässig ist, wenn die Gefahr besteht, daß sich jemand zwischen Gefahrstelle und Lichtgitter aufhält). 

Ich kenne die Normen DIN EN 61496-1 / -2. Leider lässt sich aus der Beschreibung der Norm auf der Beuth-Homepage nicht erschließen, mit welcher Norm die Frage beantwortet wird. Ggf. gibt es auch noch weitere Normen?

Danke schonmal für die Info! VG


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Januar 2019)

Du drehst da gerade (m.E.) an der falschen Schraube ...
Wie du das/ein Lichtgitter betreiben kannst/sollst hängt (vorausgesetzt es ist grundsätzlich für die Anwendung geeignet) hängt ja nur von deiner Umgebung, also dem Einsatzfall, ab.
Dieses Thema erschlägst du dann mit der Risikobewertung der Maschine/Anlage ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Stimmt - die Risikobeurteilung ist der Maßstab. Allerdings geben ja gerade die C-Normen (wozu ich die 61496 einfach mal zählen würde) detaillierte Informationen zu Sicherheitsfunktionen im konkreten Einsatzfall her. Dass die Auswahl bzw. Installation des Lichtgitters (berücksichtigen von Abständen etc.) korrekt ist, setze ich einfach mal voraus. ABER: Ist denn auch der Automatik-Betrieb korrekt? Diese Frage kann vermutlich nur die C-Norm beantworten.


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2019)

DIN EN ISO 12100 6.3.2.5.3 Zusätzliche Anforderungen an sensitive Schutzeinrichtungen bei deren Einsatz für die Auslösung von Zyklen
DIN EN / TS 62046:2009 Abschnitt 5.6, gibt auch einen Entwurf der Norm.
Typ-C Normen z.B. die Pressen Normen, DIN EN 692 Abschnitt 5.3.13 g)


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Danke, allerdings werde ich aus den Anfoderungen gem. EN ISO 12100 nicht schlau: Im genannten Abschnitt sind im ersten Absatz m.E. widersprüchliche Angaben gemacht. Ist das automatische Ingangsetzen nach Auslösen der Sicherheitsfunktion gem. EN ISO 12100 erlaubt oder nicht? Wenn man nur vom Aufbau der Lichtgitter argumentiert, ist das zulässig, da der Automatik-Betrieb (zumindest an den Pilz-Lichtgittern) durch Umlegen eines Dip-Schalters am Lichtgitter an- und ausgeschaltet werden kann.


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz.
  Die von mir genannten Normen lassen unter den auch darin genannten Vorgaben einen Zyklusstart durch verlassen der AOPD zu. 
  Für mich ist das da alles beschrieben, was genau bereitet Dir Probleme?


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Januar 2019)

@TE:
Aus meiner Sicht hängt das "automatische Rearmieren des LV's" in der Hauptsache von deinem Einsatzfall ab.
Bei manchen Einsatzfällen ist das OK und bei manchen nicht.
Vielleicht konkretisierst du deine Anfrage mal ein bißchen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

OK - danke! Mein Problem ist, daß wir die genannten Normen teilweise nicht vorrätig haben. Da ich nicht "irgend eine" Norm beschaffen möchte, die vllt. was damit zu tun haben könnte, waren die hier genannten Normen schon sehr hilfreich, insbesondere DIN EN 692

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Inwieweit darf ich hier Auszüge aus Normen überhaupt wiedergeben? Wg. Urheberrecht...


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2019)

DIN Deutsches Institut für Normung e. V. · Jede Art der Vervielfältigung, auch auszugsweise, 
nur mit Genehmigung des DIN Deutsches Institut für Normung e. V., Berlin, gestattet
Alleinverkauf der Normen durch Beuth Verlag GmbH, 10772 Berlin


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz.
> Die von mir genannten Normen lassen unter den auch darin genannten Vorgaben einen Zyklusstart durch verlassen der AOPD zu.
> Für mich ist das da alles beschrieben, was genau bereitet Dir Probleme?



Siehe EN 12100 - 6.3.2.5.3, erster Absatz. Für mich steht der erste Satz im Widerspruch zum letzten Satz. Einmal scheint das automatische Wiederanfahren nach Zyklusunterbrechung erlaubt, beim letzten Satz hingegen verboten.


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Anderer Punkt: Ist der Beuth-Kundendienst so fit, daß dir mir zu einem konkreten Anwendungsfall (zB Lichtgitter an Presse - Automatik-Modus erlaubt (ja / Nein)) sagen können, welche Norm hierfür geeignet ist?


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich glaube jetzt habe ich es.
  Also es muss in allen Fällen eine Reset bzw. Start Taste vorhanden sein, die aber nur nach folgenden Vorkommnissen betätigt werden muss, ansonsten gilt das Auslösen des Zyklus beim Verlassen des Erkennungsbereiches.



·        Bei Energieausfall, bzw. wenn diese wiedereingeschaltet wird
·        Wenn man eingreift solange der Zyklus nicht beendet ist, dabei geht es auch um reflexartiges Nachfassen.
·        Wenn die Zeitüberwachung angesprochen hat, siehe Zyklusdauer
·        Wenn andere Schutzeinrichtungen ausgelöst waren wie z.B. Not-Halt oder Verriegelungseinrichtungen


----------



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2019)

Hast du das aus der 12100? Kann ich dort so nicht finden (oder ich hab den Passus für heute zu oft gelesen...)


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2019)

Ich habe es Dir übersetzt, das steht da.


----------



## hirngabel (23 Januar 2019)

Weitere Anforderungen aus DIN EN ISO 12100 6.3.2.5.3 sind:

_c) die Zyklusdauer der Maschine ist *kurz 

*_​bis zu wie viel Sekunden zählen denn noch als kurz? gibt es da irgendwelche Richtwerte?_
f) die AOPD und der zugehörige Teil der Steuerung stimmen mit den Bedingungen für eine höhere
sicherheitsrelevante Leistungsfähigkeit als unter Normalbedingungen überein,

_​ist darunter der PL gemeint? Wenn ja was mache ich wenn ich schon vorher auf PLr e komme?


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
die „Überwachungszeit“ wird in der 62046 und auch 692 mit maximal 30 Sekunden angeben.
Es wird hier ein Typ 4 gefordert. Mehr Als Typ 4 und PLe geht nicht.
Die Auflösung spielt auch eine Rolle 62046 maximal 30mm.
Wichtig ist auch insbesondere bei großen Maschinen das man nicht in die Maschine einsteigen kann.
Das hintertreten wird mit einem maximalen Abstand von 75mm in der 692 angegeben bzw. sind weitere Maßnahmen notwendig.


----------



## daniel80 (24 Januar 2019)

Mittlerweile liegt mir die Norm EN 692 vor. Ich habe in dem von Safety erwähnten Absatz 5.3.13 g) Anforderungen an die Zyklusauslösung durch das Lichtgitter gefunden, die die Angaben in der 12100 ergänzen. Beispielsweise steht in der 692 nichts davon, daß die Maschine nach Zyklusfreigabe durch das Lichtgitter nur für einen Zyklus laufen darf. Gilt demnach die 12100 für diesen Fall?


----------

